# anyone ever breed a mini rex to a dutch?



## funbunbun (Mar 25, 2005)

well thiswas an accidental breeding of a mini rex doe (broken black) and a bluedutch buck

any ideas of the outcome??


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 25, 2005)

OO i have no clue, but sounds like it'd be cute!


----------



## funbunbun (Mar 25, 2005)

a couple neighborhood kids decided to put my pure breeds together (yeah for me...sigh) wasn't that sweet?:?


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 25, 2005)

lol.. soooo sweet! maybe they wanted a baby bunny?? LOL


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 26, 2005)

*funbunbun wrote:*


> well this was anaccidental breeding of a mini rex doe (broken black) and a blue dutchbuck
> 
> any ideas of the outcome??




Ooo, a genetics question!!!! Pam???

I think another member had a black dutch doe and a castor Rex buckaccidental pairing. She got some wild colors, one looked like aD'Argent.

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Mar 26, 2005)

The pairing would result in some interestingmarkings  Some will have Dutch markings as the dominantnormal of the Mini Rex is incompletely dominant over the recessiveDutch marking gene. Some may have broken markings and somemay have no markings. Most of the babies will have blackmarkings -- other colors are possible depending on the recessivescarried by the parents.

I believe the litter that Rose mentioned was from Britain and appeared to also have a Silvering gene that D'Argents carry.

The Dutch marking gene and broken genes may also combine to form hybrid markings such as those in the photo below.

Rex fur is recessive, so the babies would be normal furred.

Pam


----------



## funbunbun (Mar 26, 2005)

thanks a bunch for the info pam!! greatshot of the netherland/dutch cross verry cute i can't wait tosee what we get 

errrgh i have so much to do!!! get a nest box built and all that stuff!!!:?


----------



## pamnock (Mar 26, 2005)

*funbunbun wrote:*


> thanks a bunch for the info pam!! great shot ofthe netherland/dutch cross verry cute i can't wait to seewhat we get




Would you believe that is actually a photo of a purebred Dwarf Hotot? 

Pam


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 26, 2005)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Thepairing would result in some interesting markings  Somewill have Dutch markings as the dominant normal of the Mini Rex isincompletely dominant over the recessive Dutch marking gene.Some may have broken markings and some may have no markings.Most of the babies will have black markings -- other colors arepossible depending on the recessives carried by the parents.
> 
> I believe the litter that Rose mentioned was from Britain and appeared to also have a Silvering gene that D'Argents carry.
> 
> ...


OMG that's a cute bunny! I wish they would get rex fur tho! I love rex fur!


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 26, 2005)

I had a buck mini-rex mate a dutch doe! It was cool to think about what would happen to the babies color.


----------



## funbunbun (Mar 27, 2005)

when did this paring accur? and what did the babies look like??

omg :shock:i can't believe that is a pure hoto!! very cute!


----------

